# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Consttrucional echa para abajo el Trasvase

## No Registrado

Esto se merece un hilo aparte, es de una importancia brutal, el gobierno se cree que puede hacer lo que quiera con las leyes, pues no. Hace diez días fue el Defensor del Pueblo ahora el Constitucional. Abro este hilo para ir poniendo las diferentes noticias al respecto, que están las redes sociales que arden con este tema.

ALEEEEELUYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## No Registrado

"Tiene bemoles" 





> Lo más llamativo de este varapalo es que la sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional parece irreprochable desde el punto de vista jurídico. No deja de ser asombroso que quienes querían blindar jurídicamente el Trasvase Tajo-Segura hayan pasado por alto que era preceptivo el trámite de audiencia a la Comunidad de Aragón del Memorándum, aunque no sea vinculante, porque una minúscula parte del territorio aragonés está integrada en la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo. Que el TC recuerde, en su fundamentación jurídica, a los gobiernos del PP y al Ministerio de Agricultura el principio de unidad de cuenca no deja de ser sonrojante porque esa idea ha formado parte del núcleo central del discurso hidrológico de este partido político.
> 
> Es verdad que el Ejecutivo de Rudí no estaba por la labor de facilitar el acuerdo y que la incidencia real del Trasvase Tajo-Segura en la disponibilidad de recursos hídricos de un puñado de pueblos de Aragón es nula, pero sortear el llamado bloque de constitucionalidad e ir contra las competencias estatutarias de esa comunidad ha sido temerario. El recurso ante el TC estaba cantado, con el consiguiente riesgo que ahora, desafortunadamente, encaramos en el Sureste. Quienes vendieron como un hito sin precedentes el pacto territorial que alumbró el Memorándum, y se arrogaron la responsabilidad política de ese éxito, no pueden eludir ahora su responsabilidad en este revés.



http://blogs.laverdad.es/primeraplan...ns_mchannel=TW

----------


## No Registrado

Ante la traición de los gobiernos de Madrid y CLM a su tierra ha tenido que ser el gobieno aragonés quien paralice la infamia legislativa del Memorandum. Esto demuestra hasta que punto Cospedal  y González traicionan a su tierra, a su río, a su gente.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es la forma  de hacer las cosas estilo Cañete.

 La unidad de cuenca..., cuantas veces se ha dicho esto aquí y la gente sigue con conceptos estrafalarios y extraños sobre como se debe tratar un río.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (18-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> La Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina ha lamentado que haya tenido que ser el Gobierno de Aragón, "con una ínfima parte de su territorio en la cuenca del Tajo", el que haya litigado ante el Estado, recurriendo el Memorándum de entendimiento entre comunidades autónomas y ha exigido a la presidenta regional, María Dolores de Cospedal, que se ponga a trabajar en el nuevo plan del Tajo.
> 
> Según esta plataforma esta sentencia, unida al dictamen de la Defensora del Pueblo de hace un par de semanas, "deja muy tocado el frágil aunque aparentemente enrevesado andamiaje jurídico con que el Partido Popular esta legislatura ha querido dejar atado y bien atado el trasvase Tajo-Segura, bordeando o incumpliendo flagrantemente la legalidad".
> 
> Han recordado que quedan pendientes sentencias del Tribunal Supremo al recurso presentado por la Plataforma de Talavera contra el Plan del Tajo, y tres quejas en la Comisión Europea por vulneración de derecho comunitario.




http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...95gULs.twitter

----------


## No Registrado

Ahora que están todos los moderadores de vuelta juntos ¿sería posible que alguno cambiara el título de este hilo?, poner correctamente "Constitucional". Gracias de antemano.


Seguimos con las reacciones SOBRE EL IMPORTANTE VARAPALO QUE SE HA LLEVADO EL GOBIERNO Y EL TRASVASE AL SER DECLARADO PARTE DE SU LEGISLACION *INCONSTITUCIONAL*


*El Constitucional tumba el nuevo trasvase Tajo-Segura diseñado por el Gobierno*:





> La historia, así como el entramado jurídico que la acompaña, es compleja. Pero el resultado es muy gráfico: el Gobierno se está quedando solo en su actual gestión hídrica. Sobre todo en el caso del río Tajo, donde además del Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca se crearon leyes paralelas para blindar el aporte de agua al Segura, según argumentan los colectivos de defensa del río más largo de la Península. El Memorándum fue firmado "en secreto y con total opacidad", mientras se estaba sometiendo a información pública el Plan Hidrológico del río Tajo, al que se presentaron más de 12.000 alegaciones, todas ellas rechazadas.
> 
> El TC ha declarado nulos cinco de los siete puntos recurridos. Entre ellos, la disposición final tercera, que declaraba "excedentaria" toda el agua por encima de 400 hectómetros cúbicos en los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, situados en la cabecera del Tajo.
> los hechos recientes muestran que el ministerio, ahora en manos de Isabel García Tejerina, se está quedando sólo en la defensa de su gestión del río Tajo. De hecho, hace unas semanas fue la Defensora del Pueblo quien dio la razón a los colectivos ciudadanos apuntando "la posible inconstitucionalidad de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental". Nuria Hernández-Mora, de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua, resalta lo que entiende como "una victoria moral muy importante". Están ahora a la espera de dos recursos interpuestos por la Plataforma y por el Ayuntamiento de Toledo ante el Tribunal Supremo contra la totalidad del Plan Hidrológico del Tajo, a lo que habría que añadir las buenas sensaciones que llegan desde Bruselas.


http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Cons...355565337.html


Los defensores de los ríos y del medio ambiente estamos de enhorabuena, van dos instituciones las que dicen que esto no se puede hacer así, y queda el Supremo y Europa. Parece que los defensores de esto, los defensores de que no exista el río Tajo van a tener que cambiar de discurso, se ve que los ilusos son ellos.

----------


## No Registrado

Del artículo anterior:




> En septiembre de 2014, el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes, José Manuel Claver, reconoció al periódico La Verdad de Murcia que les había llegado de la cabecera del Tajo más agua que nunca: "No estamos muy lejos de esa burbuja agrícola de la que se habla. Según el lenguaje de algunos, se dice que se ha plantado hasta en las terrazas. En términos globales se ha demandado entre un 15 y un 20% más de agua, y eso es muchísimo", reconoce en una entrevista en la que el periodista escribe que "con las nuevas reglas del juego recién aprobadas por el Gobierno central, el Trasvase Tajo-Segura inaugura otro ciclo, esta vez con el futuro garantizado y blindado por ley". De momento, el Tribunal Constitucional ha puesto en duda su legalidad.

----------


## No Registrado

Repito:

Sería posible que un moderador cambiara el título del hilo? Gracias

----------


## No Registrado

Muchos nervios en el Segura. Con la cuenca por encima del 60% y con la cabecera del Tajo casi al 20% y con los reveses legales, los regantes tradicionales están nerviosos, parece que no sólamente los del Tajo somos insolidarios (modo ironía):

Los regantes tradicionales se plantan ante el Ministerio y no piensan ceder agua al Trasvase

Los huertanos de las tres vegas exigen que no se apruebe el decreto de sequía y se resisten a que sus caudales vayan para los usuarios del Tajo

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201502...ns_mchannel=TW

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Muchos nervios en el Segura. Con la cuenca por encima del 60% y con la cabecera del Tajo casi al 20% y con los reveses legales, los regantes tradicionales están nerviosos, parece que no sólamente los del Tajo somos insolidarios (modo ironía):
> 
> Los regantes tradicionales se plantan ante el Ministerio y no piensan ceder agua al Trasvase
> 
> Los huertanos de las tres vegas exigen que no se apruebe el decreto de sequía y se resisten a que sus caudales vayan para los usuarios del Tajo
> 
> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201502...ns_mchannel=TW



 Los regantes tradicionales están hasta el gorro de los del SCRATS.
 Los regantes tradicionales no quieren el decreto de sequía porque a ellos les saquearían sus reservas, que más o menos se van manteniendo.
Los regantes tradicionales se están dando cuenta de que con el SCRATS les ha salido un grano purulento allí en donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre.

Ya lo dice y repite el desaparecido Salut, en textos del foro antigüos, repetidas veces.

 Que forero más ejemplar Salut y que nadie se acuerda de él. Saldría espantado, como otros imagino.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (18-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Ahora que están todos los moderadores de vuelta juntos ¿sería posible que alguno cambiara el título de este hilo?, poner correctamente "Constitucional". Gracias de antemano.
> 
> 
> Seguimos con las reacciones SOBRE EL IMPORTANTE VARAPALO QUE SE HA LLEVADO EL GOBIERNO Y EL TRASVASE AL SER DECLARADO PARTE DE SU LEGISLACION *INCONSTITUCIONAL*
> 
> 
> *El Constitucional tumba el nuevo trasvase Tajo-Segura diseñado por el Gobierno*:
> 
> 
> ...


Pues parece que no, que los ilusos son los de siempre.

 EFE Verde
TRASVASES CONSTITUCIONAL
Magrama: TC da un año para subsanar defecto en tramitación acuerdo Tajo-Segura

Publicado por: Redacción EFEverde 11 febrero, 2015 Madrid
EFEverde.- El Tribunal Constitucional (TC) avala el contenido del acuerdo del trasvase Tajo-Segura si bien aprecia un defecto de procedimiento en su tramitación parlamentaria y da un plazo de un año para subsanarlo,  según ha informa el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama).
El TC ha confirmado así la constitucionalidad de la regulación del acueducto aprobada por el Gobierno a través de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental y respaldada por el acuerdo de las cinco Comunidades Autónomas de las cuencas cedentes y receptoras: (Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, Comunidad de Madrid, Comunitat Valenciana y Región de Murcia).
El Tribunal, según el Magrama, se pronunció el pasado día 5 tras el recurso de inconstitucionalidad promovido por las Cortes de Aragón. En su fallo, aprecia un defecto de procedimiento en la tramitación parlamentaria, y da un plazo de un año para que se subsane, incorporando un informe preceptivo de la Comunidad Autónoma de Aragón.
Defecto formal
El TC reconoce un defecto formal en la omisión del trámite de audiencia a la Comunidad de Aragón, prevista en el Estatuto de Autonomía de esta Comunicad (artículo 72.3) puesto que en el régimen de aguas de la cuenca del Tajo están comprendidos 10 términos municipales aragoneses, que representan en superficie el 0,4 por ciento del total con el 0,01 de la población total de la demarcación.
Respecto a la importancia del acueducto Tajo-Segura, el Constitucional apunta que su trascendencia está fuera de toda duda, y añade que su anulación sería , según el Magrama.
El Constitucional desestima el resto de los motivos aducidos por el Parlamento de Aragón en su impugnación.
La regulación del trasvase Tajo-Segura, sobre la que se ha pronunciado el TC se introdujo a través de enmiendas presentadas por el Grupo Parlamentario Popular en la tramitación del proyecto de Ley de Evaluación Ambiental en el Congreso. EFEverde

http://www.efeverde.com/noticias/mag...c-tajo-segura/

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pues parece que no, que los ilusos son los de siempre.
> 
>  EFE Verde
> TRASVASES CONSTITUCIONAL
> Magrama: TC da un año para subsanar defecto en tramitación acuerdo Tajo-Segura
> 
> Publicado por: Redacción EFEverde 11 febrero, 2015 Madrid
> EFEverde.- El Tribunal Constitucional (TC) avala el contenido del acuerdo del trasvase Tajo-Segura si bien aprecia un defecto de procedimiento en su tramitación parlamentaria y da un plazo de un año para subsanarlo,  según ha informa el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama).
> El TC ha confirmado así la “constitucionalidad de la regulación del acueducto aprobada por el Gobierno a través de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental y respaldada por el acuerdo de las cinco Comunidades Autónomas de las cuencas cedentes y receptoras”: (Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, Comunidad de Madrid, Comunitat Valenciana y Región de Murcia).
> ...


Hombre, EFE Verde, que de verde tiene poco, más bien marrón y con mal olor, lo que transmite son las palabras del MAGRAMA. Es decir, basura.
No van a decir: "Sí, nos saltamos las leyes a la torera y hacemos lo que nos sale del pié".
Qué se puede esperar?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (18-feb-2015),Varanya (20-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Los regantes tradicionales están hasta el gorro de los del SCRATS.
>  Los regantes tradicionales no quieren el decreto de sequía porque a ellos les saquearían sus reservas, que más o menos se van manteniendo.
> Los regantes tradicionales se están dando cuenta de que con el SCRATS les ha salido un grano purulento allí en donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre.
> 
> Ya lo dice y repite el desaparecido Salut, en textos del foro antigüos, repetidas veces.
> 
>  Que forero más ejemplar Salut y que nadie se acuerda de él. Saldría espantado, como otros imagino.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


A lo mejor es que Salut no es tan iluso, y se dio cuenta que esta lucha era una causa perdida.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> A lo mejor es que Salut no es tan iluso, y se dio cuenta que esta lucha era una causa perdida.


 Pues no, me acabo de enterar de que está muy activo en las redes sociales con su nombre real.

 Y que realmente no le gustaron cosas y adiós.
Ya ves que a lo mejor el iluso eres tú.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (18-feb-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues parece que no, que los ilusos son los de siempre.
> 
>  EFE Verde
> TRASVASES CONSTITUCIONAL
> Magrama: TC da un año para subsanar defecto en tramitación acuerdo Tajo-Segura
> 
> Publicado por: Redacción EFEverde 11 febrero, 2015 Madrid
> EFEverde.- El Tribunal Constitucional (TC) avala el contenido del acuerdo del trasvase Tajo-Segura si bien aprecia un defecto de procedimiento en su tramitación parlamentaria y da un plazo de un año para subsanarlo,  según ha informa el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama).
> El TC ha confirmado así la constitucionalidad de la regulación del acueducto aprobada por el Gobierno a través de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental y respaldada por el acuerdo de las cinco Comunidades Autónomas de las cuencas cedentes y receptoras: (Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha, Comunidad de Madrid, Comunitat Valenciana y Región de Murcia).
> ...


Aparte de ilusos parece que muchos carecen de materia gris para ver que tienen de ciertas las informaciones. Y claro que el TC eche abajo el Memorandum y les obligue a volver al tramite parlamentario siginifique que 
"El TC ha confirmado así la constitucionalidad de la regulación del acueducto aprobada por el Gobierno a través de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental y respaldada por el acuerdo de las cinco Comunidades Autónomas de las cuencas cedentes y receptoras. 

Por favor... que este es el Ministerio que hace las Leyes de forma tramposa, ¿qué podemos esperar que diga? Pero hay que tener un poco de criterio propio  y no ser tan iluso (y tonto).
http://www.tribunalconstitucional.es...4-01399STC.pdf


Por eso en vez de leerse la propaganda mentirosa hay que leer la sentencia del TC, que hasta Claver dice que "es una mala noticia para nosotros"
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201502...1012116-v.html

Ahora bien, tenemos muy claro que esto no significa el final del trasvase, pasito a pasito y pese a que los memos que creen lo que dice el Ministerio sin analizarlo, esto es un pasito, como el del Defensor del Pueblo. Ahora mismo el Memorandum ha de volver al trámite parlamentario y veremos si les da tiempo antes de las elecciones y si no... a saber que pasa.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Aparte de ilusos parece que muchos carecen de materia gris para ver que tienen de ciertas las informaciones. Y claro que el TC eche abajo el Memorandum y les obligue a volver al tramite parlamentario siginifique que 
> "El TC ha confirmado así la “constitucionalidad de la regulación del acueducto aprobada por el Gobierno a través de la Ley de Evaluación Ambiental y respaldada por el acuerdo de las cinco Comunidades Autónomas de las cuencas cedentes y receptoras”. 
> 
> Por favor... que este es el Ministerio que hace las Leyes de forma tramposa, ¿qué podemos esperar que diga? Pero hay que tener un poco de criterio propio  y no ser tan iluso (y tonto).
> http://www.tribunalconstitucional.es...4-01399STC.pdf
> 
> 
> Por eso en vez de leerse la propaganda mentirosa hay que leer la sentencia del TC, que hasta Claver dice que "es una mala noticia para nosotros"
> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201502...1012116-v.html
> ...


Más claro, el agua limpia del Tajo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (18-feb-2015)

----------

